
“Nico-Nico-niii” Is Not Allowed on PayPal (2014) - monort
http://zakitakubu.com/2014/12/09/nico-nico-niii-is-not-allowed-on-paypal/
======
chao-
Possibly related to a bunch of stock phrases/tokens that aren't allowed? As
referenced in recent "ISIS Beer Fund" articles?

[https://www.inverse.com/article/13700-i-wrote-isis-beer-
fund...](https://www.inverse.com/article/13700-i-wrote-isis-beer-funds-in-a-
venmo-memo-and-the-government-detained-my-42)

------
angersock
にこ にこ に〜

